# Need help putting together a cutting diet. EXPERTS INSIDE I'm new :(



## Whoznxt (Jan 20, 2012)

Age: 24
Weight 230
BF- Not sure

Well here goes. I've been in the gym going on a regular basis for about a year now. I like where I've gone with myself but I haven't really lost/gained weight. Toned a little.

Now here's where I stand

About a week ago I started a cycle on Winstrol. I did a lot of research and liked what I heard about the steroid, and I've seen good results so far. Although, I was on a piss poor diet.

I started the cycle eating a yogurt at 7am, yogurt at 10am, grilled chicken salad around 1pm, and lifting from 7-9pm. Then another grilled chicken salad after workout. That was it. I noticed a quick drop in lbs, but that quickly came back on. 

After a week on the Winstrol, I notice my muscles are much harder, I can see a little more tone to my body. Nothing major, and I know it takes time. I've read a lot of people say don't even bother if your not under 10% body fat, but so far I've noticed some lean muscle gains (maybe that's where my lack of weight loss has come to play)

I'm looking to put together a balanced healthy diet**********

I work essentially Monday-Friday 7am-6pm so it's hard to maintain a healthy diet. 

Advice is needed. I need a balanced diet to put together. I believe I would need about 2900 calories a day to maintain my body weight.

Basically I need you all to tell me what to eat. I've done some egg whites in the morning, and that's not a problem. Just need someone to basically tell me what to eat, when, and how much lol. 

As you can see here it's not much to look @, but it's where I've worked to get. I want to get down to 205 range by probably March-April

Need your help!!!!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 21, 2012)

Whoznxt said:


> Age: 24
> Weight 230
> BF- Not sure
> 
> ...


 

Yogurt 7am then 10am then grilled chicken salad at 1pm...

So you have little to no protein for 6 hours upon waking up...

Your diet is shit bro...

Why are you even messing with gear when you don't even have your diet down, I'm scared to even ask about your training routine...

To make it easy for you WU me $50 with your height, weight, body fat % and goal and I will " basically tell you what to eat, when, and how much" in a personal e-mail...

I will even throw in a few tranny gifs!... 

pm me...


----------



## Whoznxt (Jan 21, 2012)

Wait man, isn't that the point of me posting for help on here because I have established that my diet is shit lol.

I'm 6'0 that's also what I forgot to post up.

My training is pretty good. I do 2 cardio days a week 1 of which I do treadmill/elliptical, the other I do and hour worth of basketball.

Tuesday-Cardio then shoulders/traps. 
Thursday-Chest/Triceps
Friday Back-Biceps
Saturday-legs
Sunday abs/cardio basketball. 

Look I sense a little scrutiny in what you posted, but I'm looking for help. There was a time when you probably didn't know much about lifting/eating right/supplements/etc. I'm here to learn, and I'm willing to listen. 

Help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ExLe (Jan 21, 2012)

Whoznxt said:


> Wait man, isn't that the point of me posting for help on here because I have established that my diet is shit lol.
> 
> I'm 6'0 that's also what I forgot to post up.
> 
> ...


 
You sense a little scrutiny because it was meant as scrutiny...

Here is why...

Your post said "you did a lot of research and liked what you heard about Winstrol" so you started...

So why is it you can't do a lot of research on your diet and how to do a proper cut?...

People always think that gear is a magic potion and you can just pin and pop a few pills and you will get jacked and shredded while eating like crap and half assing it in the gym...

This pisses me off...

In actuality a person will get better results with a proper diet and good weight routine then a gearded person with a shity diet and a bad routine...


There are many vets here including me who are more than willing and happy to help anybody with a question... 

But when you wont even do the leg work and read stickys on diet and cutting what makes you think Vets have the time to type up a diet program for you?...

It's not about you being new, it's about your lack of effort on your part...

If you havn't noticed nobody has responded and wont...


----------



## wheresmypants (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Whoznxt (Jan 21, 2012)

ExLe said:


> You sense a little scrutiny because it was meant as scrutiny...
> 
> Here is why...
> 
> ...



Good talk bud, much appreciated. I have done a lot of research, and do not believe it is the magic "potion". The diet I had been on was recommended by a "trainer" at the gym. I didn't trust his proper judgement so I turned here. So before you go saying I haven't done the "homework" I thought I did, just was studying the wrong chapter of the book.

Now that I'm on the right page, and looking for the help are you willing to help or not. I'm not coming on here as 1 of the "rookies" who think that taking something will magically take the leg work out of it. I know it takes hard work, eating right, exercising correctly and that's what I'm here to inquire about. I could imagine many people on here come and go thinking they will find "the fountain of youth", but I'm not. I know what it takes and I'm willing to do it.

I came on here looking for a good diet. I read a bunch of stickies and a lot of them were informational, but it's like opening a spanish textbook, and only speaking english. I'm looking for insight, advice, stories from experience.

Thanks again for the flame on here, but please give me the time of day....


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 22, 2012)

You asked a trainer for a cutting diet, and he gave you one.
Now you're on gear which means you need to eat like a horse, so you've got totally conflicting physiological goals. 
And there's a reason you want to be at a low bodyfat level when on gear, if I recall correctly. Too much fat puts you at an increased risk of gyno and side effects. You should really post your stats in the anabolic zone, I'm not all that knowledgeable about gear.  My advice is to drop the gear and lose weight. If, after a year your weight hasn't changed, then your diet really, Really, REALLY needs improvement. Built and Sassy are the two gurus on here, and would have the best advice. I've done a recomp and lost weight while gaining muscle, and I could help you with diet advice there, but your gear use throws everything off.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

Whoznxt said:


> Good talk bud, much appreciated. I have done a lot of research, and do not believe it is the magic "potion". The diet I had been on was recommended by a "trainer" at the gym. I didn't trust his proper judgement so I turned here. So before you go saying I haven't done the "homework" I thought I did, just was studying the wrong chapter of the book.
> 
> Now that I'm on the right page, and looking for the help are you willing to help or not. I'm not coming on here as 1 of the "rookies" who think that taking something will magically take the leg work out of it. I know it takes hard work, eating right, exercising correctly and that's what I'm here to inquire about. I could imagine many people on here come and go thinking they will find "the fountain of youth", but I'm not. I know what it takes and I'm willing to do it.
> 
> ...


 

Fair enough...

So first you need to calculate your BMR...
BMR Calculator


Your BMR is 2,250 calories...

This is the amount of calories your body burns just from a sedentary position...

(The BMR calculators are not exact, but a good guidline to start from)

Now you need to add the amount of calories you burn from your workouts and cardio daily...

Calorie Calculator... find out how many calories you burn doing an activity

As just an estimate I am going to use 900 calories burned as an example...

Now add BMR 2,250 to calories burned 900 = 3,150 calories, this is your maintenance.

Since your goal is to lose weight you are going to want to be in a calorie deficit... 

While cutting fat you will lose a bit of muscle... (unless geared)

A good deficit to maintain muscle mass is 500 calories. So you would be eating 2,650 calories a day...

This would put you losing 1lb a week...

500 calories deficit a day x 7 = 3,500 calories

(3,500cal = 1lb)

Now here is the tricky part of cutting... 

Your goal of being 205 by April is possible, but you would have to lose 2.5lb a week. Losing more than a pound a week will burn a lot of muscle along with fat...

You have to make the decision on how fast you want to lose weight. The faster you lose weight the more muscle you will burn... 

If you are dead set being 205 in 10 weeks you need a calorie deficit of 1,250 calories a day...

You can achieve this by doing more cardio, eating less calories or both...

You never want to drop your calories so low that you don't have the energy to get you through your workouts and cardio... If you are feeling like you are dragging up the calories and up the cardio to compensate...

For starters a cardio session and basketball is not going to cut it... 

You need at least 4 cardio sessions a week for a good cut...

Are you still with me?...

So make your decision on how fast you want to lose weight and calculate how much cardio and calories you will be doing for the desired deficit...

Weigh yourself at least once a week naked in the morning before even drinking water... If you arn't losing your desired goal lower the calories do more cardio or a combo of both for 300-500 more of a deficit...

Diet...

It's not just calories, your macros have to be right for your body to fully utilize your calories...

Example

Protein-230-300grams
Carbs-200-220g
Fats-65g

Diet

Proteins- Should come from a lean sources

Boneless skinless chicken breast
Salmon
Tuna
Top sirloin
Eye of Round
Egg whites
Protein Powders
Cottage cheese
Lean ground turkey
Turkey tenderloins

Carbs- Should be complex carbs
Brown rice
Beans
Oats
Yams
Wheat tortillas
Wheat bread

Fats- Healthy fat sources
Extra virgin olive oil
Flax seed oil
Peanut butter
nuts


Try to spread your meals out to 6-7 meals 3 hours apart...

All your meals should have 1 of the protein sources above 35-40g protein...

Add a carb source to your meals from the above-40g (except last meal)

Add healthy fat to your meal -15g(except post workout)

Some people don't like to mix fats with carbs... So for example there 1st meal will be egg whites with extra virgin olive oil and next meal will be chicken with wheat bread...

I personaly have a balanced meal on all my meals (with the exception of last meal and post workout)

I try not to exceed 15g fat in any 1 meal...

Try to add fresh green veggies to at leat 3 meals...

Crucial meal tips...

Always eat within 1 hour of waking up...

Durring cutting I stay away from fruit/fruit juice... You want to minimize GI spikes as much as possible...(If you must have fruit have it with your morning meal only)

Last meal needs to be a Casein type protein, either cottage cheese or Casein powder... This is a slow absorbing protein that will minimize muscle catabolism while you sleep... Add a healthy fat to this meal, but do not add carbs to this meal...

Post workout should be Whey protein with a high GI carb like dextrose, this is the only time in the day you want to have an insulin spike...
(Some prefer to just use whey with no carbs post workout while cutting, I find 40g of dextrose with my Whey post works good at maintaining while still losing weight... Do not add fat to this meal...

After your post workout shake have a solid meal 1 hour later...

Also

Drink at leat 100 ounces of water daily...

Cheat days... While cutting I avoid them at all cost... While in a calorie deficit your body will suck up that junk food and set you back... Try to avoid any cheat meals untill you have reached your goal...

Get a good 8 hours of sleep every night...

But my advice, you need to drop your body fat % way down before using gear... Get you diet in check and make a routine of it...

I know it's a lot to take in...

So bring on the questions...

I'm sure others have other ways of doing things, but through trial and error, research, and advice this is what has worked for me...


----------



## Whoznxt (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey bud, thank you so much. Right there is exactly what I've been looking for. 

By the way, my names Chris. I'm from NJ, and expect to be a regular on this site for a long time.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

Whoznxt said:


> Hey bud, thank you so much. Right there is exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> By the way, my names Chris. I'm from NJ, and expect to be a regular on this site for a long time.


 



This is by far the best BB board on the net...

Many cool bros here...

Make sure and take care of the sponsors here anytime you are in need of any good supplements...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 22, 2012)

ExLe said:


> This is by far the best BB board on the net...
> 
> Many cool bros here...
> 
> Make sure and take care of the sponsors here anytime you are in need of any good supplements...



You mentioned .gifs?


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> You mentioned .gifs?


 


If this was Anything Goes you know I would have them coming...

I'll post a nice one right now on the gifs thread...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 22, 2012)

Good info here vvv
[/B]QUOTE=ExLe;2650536]Fair enough...

So first you need to calculate your BMR...
BMR Calculator


Your BMR is 2,250 calories...

This is the amount of calories your body burns just from a sedentary position...

(The BMR calculators are not exact, but a good guidline to start from)

Now you need to add the amount of calories you burn from your workouts and cardio daily...

Calorie Calculator... find out how many calories you burn doing an activity

As just an estimate I am going to use 900 calories burned as an example...

Now add BMR 2,250 to calories burned 900 = 3,150 calories, this is your maintenance.

Since your goal is to lose weight you are going to want to be in a calorie deficit... 

While cutting fat you will lose a bit of muscle... (unless geared)

A good deficit to maintain muscle mass is 500 calories. So you would be eating 2,650 calories a day...

This would put you losing 1lb a week...

500 calories deficit a day x 7 = 3,500 calories

(3,500cal = 1lb)

Now here is the tricky part of cutting... 

Your goal of being 205 by April is possible, but you would have to lose 2.5lb a week. Losing more than a pound a week will burn a lot of muscle along with fat...

You have to make the decision on how fast you want to lose weight. The faster you lose weight the more muscle you will burn... 

If you are dead set being 205 in 10 weeks you need a calorie deficit of 1,250 calories a day...

You can achieve this by doing more cardio, eating less calories or both...

You never want to drop your calories so low that you don't have the energy to get you through your workouts and cardio... If you are feeling like you are dragging up the calories and up the cardio to compensate...

For starters a cardio session and basketball is not going to cut it... 

You need at least 4 cardio sessions a week for a good cut...

Are you still with me?...

So make your decision on how fast you want to lose weight and calculate how much cardio and calories you will be doing for the desired deficit...

Weigh yourself at least once a week naked in the morning before even drinking water... If you arn't losing your desired goal lower the calories do more cardio or a combo of both for 300-500 more of a deficit...

Diet...

It's not just calories, your macros have to be right for your body to fully utilize your calories...

Example

Protein-230-300grams
Carbs-200-220g
Fats-65g

Diet

Proteins- Should come from a lean sources

Boneless skinless chicken breast
Salmon
Tuna
Top sirloin
Eye of Round
Egg whites
Protein Powders
Cottage cheese
Lean ground turkey
Turkey tenderloins

Carbs- Should be complex carbs
Brown rice
Beans
Oats
Yams
Wheat tortillas
Wheat bread

Fats- Healthy fat sources
Extra virgin olive oil
Flax seed oil
Peanut butter
nuts


Try to spread your meals out to 6-7 meals 3 hours apart...

All your meals should have 1 of the protein sources above 35-40g protein...

Add a carb source to your meals from the above-40g (except last meal)

Add healthy fat to your meal -15g(except post workout)

Some people don't like to mix fats with carbs... So for example there 1st meal will be egg whites with extra virgin olive oil and next meal will be chicken with wheat bread...

I personaly have a balanced meal on all my meals (with the exception of last meal and post workout)

I try not to exceed 15g fat in any 1 meal...

Try to add fresh green veggies to at leat 3 meals...

Crucial meal tips...

Always eat within 1 hour of waking up...

Durring cutting I stay away from fruit/fruit juice... You want to minimize GI spikes as much as possible...(If you must have fruit have it with your morning meal only)

Last meal needs to be a Casein type protein, either cottage cheese or Casein powder... This is a slow absorbing protein that will minimize muscle catabolism while you sleep... Add a healthy fat to this meal, but do not add carbs to this meal...

Post workout should be Whey protein with a high GI carb like dextrose, this is the only time in the day you want to have an insulin spike...
(Some prefer to just use whey with no carbs post workout while cutting, I find 40g of dextrose with my Whey post works good at maintaining while still losing weight... Do not add fat to this meal...

After your post workout shake have a solid meal 1 hour later...

Also

Drink at leat 100 ounces of water daily...

Cheat days... While cutting I avoid them at all cost... While in a calorie deficit your body will suck up that junk food and set you back... Try to avoid any cheat meals untill you have reached your goal...

Get a good 8 hours of sleep every night...

But my advice, you need to drop your body fat % way down before using gear... Get you diet in check and make a routine of it...

I know it's a lot to take in...

So bring on the questions...

I'm sure others have other ways of doing things, but through trial and error, research, and advice this is what has worked for me...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Whoznxt (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm thrilled at this point to have gotten the information I've gotten. Completely changed my entire diet. Starting it with 4-5 egg whites, and a bowl of oatmeal in the morning (6:30). Yogurt around 9:30 with a scoop of protein powder. Salad with small amount of dressing around 11:30. Banana/protein powder around 2-3.  2 small slices grilled chicken, green beans, brocolli, and peas around 5pm. 

No workout today, so I'll probably have a light snack meal at around 8pm, then something with caesin in it before bed. 

Question, on a workout day my workout would usually be 7-9pm, so what do you think would be best to eat after that????

How's the diet looking so far????


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2012)

Dear who......what nobody is telling you is your doing a cutting drug that will not work well if your bodyfat % is to high.......i had to learn the hard way....when i started these muscle sites didn't exist.....i did whinny and primo off and on for 2 yrs. with zero success.......my bf % was 20 or 21 %.....TOO FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eat at least 1gram of protein per body lb..................

.............charley


----------



## Whoznxt (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice Charley. I'm actually extremely excited that I manned the hell up and signed up on here, and changed so much about myself to really dedicate myself to getting in better shape, eating, and living healthier. Hopeflly I can at some point give great advice, and look great too!!!.

I won't say I haven't noticed a difference on the gear, but I would also say I haven't been on it long enough, or have the best test scenario to be a test subject. When I started I didn't have a "diet", and didn't have a good cardio amount. Now I'm hitting cardio 4x a week, and eating much better. 

I will say the gear has given me a little more definition, and my muscles do feel tighter, and harder. I hear this is normal when on the gear, and you don't lose a lot of what you "gain" on it. We'll see. I'm not cycling it for an 8-10 week cycle, but sticking to a 40mg, 4-5 week cycle. 

Again,

Thanks for the great advice so far. I actually enjoyed my mid day meal of 2 slices chicken and greens.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 23, 2012)

Whoznxt said:


> I'm thrilled at this point to have gotten the information I've gotten. Completely changed my entire diet. Starting it with 4-5 egg whites, and a bowl of oatmeal in the morning (6:30). Yogurt around 9:30 with a scoop of protein powder. Salad with small amount of dressing around 11:30. Banana/protein powder around 2-3. 2 small slices grilled chicken, green beans, brocolli, and peas around 5pm.
> 
> No workout today, so I'll probably have a light snack meal at around 8pm, then something with caesin in it before bed.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't you read my post?...

Your Meal at 11:30...
Why just a salad? You need a complete protein source with every meal... 

Why are you adding dressing to your salad? 

Add slices of a boneless skinless chicken breast to the salad with some lemon and a little salt for flavor...

Get rid of the yogurt... That stuff is full of sugar...

Banana around 2-3... If you are going to have a banana eat it in the morning... You want to stay away from simple carbs except post workout...

Your only complex carbs are Oats in the morning... 

Bro you are going to need way more carbs than this to fuel your workouts and cardio...

You also have no healthy fats...

It's like you skimmed through my post and it went in one ear and out the other...

Your only solid protein meals are a few egg whites a 2 small chicken breast... Bro you need to not rely so much on powders... You need more solid proteins... 

I would also add at least 1 egg yolk to the egg whites...

Whey protein with dextrose as soon as you are done working out and have a solid meal 1 hour later...

What time do you go to sleep?...


----------



## Whoznxt (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry guess I didn't fully understand some of the original post there.


The salad that I have does have about a slice of grilled chicken in it sorry about leaving that out. 

I'll completely cut out the banana from my diet. I'll cut out that yogurt too. Would substituting a whole wheat and peanut butter sandwich around the 9:30.

Then leave the salad but cut the dressing out and maybe add more chicken.

Then possibly have some oatmeal again with this meal? Then eat my chicken and greens around 2-3. Then also get some almonds and such and add those to my late morning and early afternoon snacks? 

Thanks again for being patient with me. I know I probably come off as a pain in the ass but it's like learning another language to me

And sleep I go to bed around 10:30-11 and wake up around 5:30 6


----------



## bigpoppapump (Jan 24, 2012)

If you must eat yogurt; choose greek yogurt. There are many yogurts on the market, and plain, nonfat Greek yogurt is a standout.

All yogurts are excellent sources of calcium, potassium, protein, zinc, and vitamins B6 and B12. What distinguishes Greek yogurt is its thicker, creamier texture because the liquid whey is strained out. Also, it contains probiotic cultures and is lower in lactose and has twice the protein content of regular yogurts.

Skip the extra sugar calories found in most yogurts and pump up the protein by choosing Greek yogurt that contains twice as much protein, which is great for weight control because it keeps you feeling full longer


----------



## Whoznxt (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks bigpoppapump, I have been eating the Chiobani greek yogurt (pineapple) flavored. I think from what others have said here for my goal (which is difficult but not impossible) it might be best to just cut that out all together.


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

good luck bro....................


----------



## mike2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Whoznxt said:


> Age: 24
> Weight 230
> BF- Not sure
> 
> ...



Eat the egg yolk it is the most nutritious part of the egg. As for diet I would start a diet and workout Journal that way you can see what nutrition your getting (protein, carbs and fat) and you'll also know were your workouts are taking you (reps, amount of weight your lifting and how many sets your doing) Remember to get plenty of rest on recovery days( no lifting) you do not want to over train. As for diet recommend Very low Carbs one day, moderate carbs the next day and high carbs on day 3 then repeat the cycle. On the moderate and high carb day eat quality carbs avoiding suger, starch's and white flour. You should see the weight coming off and the body really toning up. Good luck with your training.


----------



## Whoznxt (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks man...I appreciate the kind help. I'll record a workout journal, and nutrition journal. Seems like a good idea so I can really track everything and when. 

Also, got my body fat measured today, 18.2% which I thought was going to be a lot higher, but wasn't.

Still have a lot of work to do, but I think I have changed my life to accommodate  my working out, and eating,


A month ago I quit smoking after 4 years
I used to lift, and never do cardio
I ate out all the time
I drank almost every night.

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

Oats, veggies, salad, tomatoes, chicken, tuna, eggs, salmon, protein powder (casein and whey), glutamine...and cardio 6 times/week (HIT). Drink a lot of water and sleep good.


----------



## Whoznxt (Mar 15, 2012)

Just figure I would post an update. 

Picture taken Jan 20 in the first post. 
2nd picture taken March 4.

So about 40 some odd days.

I've been pretty strict to the diet

1/2 cup egg whites
1 full egg

at 6am

1 banana 8am

1 cliff bar 10:30 am, 1 scoop whey protein

8 oz grilled chicken, 1 cup brocoli 12:30

1 scoop whey protein 2:30

Oatmeal, or some other complex card 5:00

Workout 7-8:30/9pm 1.5 scoop whey protein after workout, and supplement extenz during working.

9:30 more grilled chicken, salmon, and veggies.

I've gone from 235lbs and currently weighting 217lbs. Been doing about 10-15 miles a week cardio, and jump rope on certain workout days.

Wanted to thank everyone for the great advice, and if you have any other advice let me know. I'll never say I know everything, and there is ALWAYS room for improvement


----------

